# OTA installer in Cincinnati?



## bthessel (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm trying to locate an OTA installer in Cincinnati with no luck. I want to put an antenna in the attic and then put the signal over the same single cable that runs to each of my VIP-622s. I was smart enough when I had the house built to run a pipe from the attic to the basement but not smart enough to put in extra drops to the TV locations before the basement ceiling was drywalled. :nono2: I want to get rid of all the settop antennas I have now. 

I am assuming what I want to do is possible with diplexing, correct me if I am wrong.


----------

